# I'm confused....Black diamond Rhom...or Diamond Rhom.?



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

And a vid i found....






another vid!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vcc33d3Wsg...feature=related

and this....






This is the fish i want!!!!!

I'm seeing listed differentley...


----------



## DeJaVu (Jun 25, 2008)

superbee said:


> another vid!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vcc33d3Wsg...feature=related


*Xingu *


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Rhom


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Slytooth13 said:


> Rhom


What type of rhom???

BDR or diamond rhom...

or

serrasalmus rhombeus (xingu black)...????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

All those names you use are just descriptions of what you see....it is like calling a girl a blond or brunette. It is all just an personal observation....so you cant be wrong no matter what anyone says.

So basically...if you think it is a diamond rhom...call it a diamond rhom. There isnt any criteria for all these different names hobbyists and sellers use to separate out the species....they just call it like they see it.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like a GDR to me. This is the vid that made me wanna get mine. I just got mine about a week ago from aquascape, they have them on sale now 4-5inch for $100 thats $25 off. Here is the link to mine. http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=179351

this is the vid


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks more like the rare LBWD (Low Backed White Diamond) rhom to me. Oh wait...I see the fish is in a tank with light sand...so maybe he is lighter because of that. He could be a LBTJBD (Low Backed Tiny Jawed Black Diamond) rhom...but you wont know until you get him in a tank with different substrate to see if he changes color.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

GG.....ok well i guess i will just wait and email the shops close to me in Jersey and see what they have.....

thanks for the info...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I just find it interesting that so many people put such emphasis on these common names. Names like Black Diamond rhom...High Backed rhom are just descriptions of what you see.

Say you have a Navy Blue Civic. When you talk to people about your car, you would say "blah blah blah... my Civic."..... not my Navy Blue Civic. Now when you went to sell the car you would give describe it as best you could...but because it is Navy Blue does not put it in an entirely different category of Civic. Well that is what some people have done on this forum...the put so much emphasis on the common name...they forget that their is no standard for these names. A fish doesnt need to be a certain height before it can be classified as a High Backed rhom. A fish doesnt need to have a certain number of shinny scales to be called a Diamond rhom. These names are essentially the same as saying I have a Navy Blue Civic....what seems like Navy blue to you...might be Midnight blue to someone else....but it will always be a Civic.

Anyways...IMO....you should purchase the fish because you like its looks...not because of a common name someone decided to attach to it.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I just find it interesting that so many people put such emphasis on these common names. Names like Black Diamond rhom...High Backed rhom are just descriptions of what you see.
> 
> Say you have a Navy Blue Civic. When you talk to people about your car, you would say "blah blah blah... my Civic."..... not my Navy Blue Civic. Now when you went to sell the car you would give describe it as best you could...but because it is Navy Blue does not put it in an entirely different category of Civic. Well that is what some people have done on this forum...the put so much emphasis on the common name...they forget that their is no standard for these names. A fish doesnt need to be a certain height before it can be classified as a High Backed rhom. A fish doesnt need to have a certain number of shinny scales to be called a Diamond rhom. These names are essentially the same as saying I have a Navy Blue Civic....what seems like Navy blue to you...might be Midnight blue to someone else....but it will always be a Civic.
> 
> Anyways...IMO....you should purchase the fish because you like its looks...not because of a common name someone decided to attach to it.


Thats the problem...I love the look of this fish, but i guess i need to know what to call it in order to buy it....









If it was called a skippy rhom i would still want it....I like different looks of fish and this really catches my eye...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

your best bet is to try and find out where that rhom came from what country and tributaries and see if a supplier can get you a rhom from those waters that would be your best bet for finding a rhom similar to this, if you go to your LFS and spit out a bunch of names+ rhom all that person is going to do is order a rhom from his supplier, so in order to get a rhom close to what you want you need to know locality not commonality in names, if you cant find its locality your stuck with a guess and thats all anyone on here can do is guess to which locality this appearance of rhom is closest to. GL


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

JustJoshinYa said:


> your best bet is to try and find out where that rhom came from what country and tributaries and see if a supplier can get you a rhom from those waters that would be your best bet for finding a rhom similar to this, if you go to your LFS and spit out a bunch of names+ rhom all that person is going to do is order a rhom from his supplier, so in order to get a rhom close to what you want you need to know locality not commonality in names, if you cant find its locality your stuck with a guess and thats all anyone on here can do is guess to which locality this appearance of rhom is closest to. GL


Locality doesn't determine whether it's a diamond rhom or not.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok guys!!!!!

Does anyone know what this fish is called???

From watching the vids i posted, i would like to know what to ask for if i call george, alex, or pedro????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Because of all the reasons stated above....I would just send them the picture and ask them if they have a rhombeus that resembles the picture.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

simplest solution is probably the best good point GG


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

I think those are diamond rhoms, very nice!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Because of all the reasons stated above....I would just send them the picture and ask them if they have a rhombeus that resembles the picture.


Yea might be the best idea>>>


----------

